
More evidence that the US has herd immunity in some states - gloriosoc
https://realscience.community/2020/08/23/more-evidence-the-the-us-has-herd-immunity-in-some-states/
======
isabelc
_> maybe that’s because Florida and Alabama and Louisiana and Texas are being
more careful right now. First of all, does that sound right to you? With
schools opening?_

 _> Florida have 60% more restaurant reservations_

 _> Also note, those green states are a lot of the states that were most
vehemently opposed to masks and lockdown- places like Florida and Louisiana._

You seem to be ignoring several things about the largest county in Florida,
Miami-Dade County: indoor dining in any restaurant is forbidden since July,
and ongoing. Masks are strictly required in public everywhere, even outdoors,
and enforced with a $100 fine. And a strict countywide 10:00 pm curfew has
been in place since July. And schools are not opening. All grade schools and
colleges are online only.

